# Desperately seeking........a Eura mobil (3 axle)



## 99561 (Jun 6, 2006)

Please can *Eurajohn*, or other EM owners tell me if *Susan Southwell *has changed her e-mail address, is she still organising the EM owners club?

Where can I view new, or nearly new triple axled EM's ? I've tried most of the WWWs, and of course the Manufacturer's Agent's sites. 
(Central Southern England and willing to travel...)

Finally folks, can any owners indicate what sort of mpg I can expect from an I 810 (EB-L)?

Thank you.


----------



## 89235 (May 17, 2005)

Hi Foxhound

Probably the nearest place to you for EM's is Westcountry Motorhomes - they are in Swindon and Burnham-on-sea. I know neither of thiose are that close to Southern England, but they usually have a couple of triples in stock. 

If you are prepared to go a bit further, Westcroft Motorhomes near Cannock have a huge selection of all EM's as they are the main importer.

Can't offer specific advice about mpg for the 810, but we have a 770 HB Coachbuilt which we have averaged 21 over the last 9,000 kms. That is with us fully loaded and a mix of driving as we are full -timing in Europe.

If you are not bothered about LHD you can save a fortune by importing - we did! It was the difference between having a new LHD or a 3 year old RHD.

You will not regret buying a EM - they are excellent!

Good luck

Rachel & Andrew


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

I would contact Steve at Oaktree Motorhomes. They seem to import a lot of 810s. 

Normally a few years older than you are looking but I wonder if you go to him with a specific order he might well have contacts to get you one.

I have a feeling though the 810 is a popular hire van in Europe so consider this when ordering

As to mileage we get 18/19 if we tank our 2.5TD at 100/110 kph or abot 24/25 if we cruise at 80.

stew


----------



## 99561 (Jun 6, 2006)

*More E-M*

Atona -Thanks.
Janner - Have read your blog...VG! We have similar ambitions..and hope to open another home in Portugal - recce commences early next month, and combine the 2/3... This will be our 3rd visit in 2 years, and whilst away out west - still seems a good place for a base. (Well the mid-northern region)

We originally opted for the US - Even conducted our recces, starting down in Livingstone, Texas last year; where the SKP's RV organisation is based. Somehow I just felt that a year or so with the Septics would be toooo long.
We have toured/worked over there in the past, not least of all Medicine Hat, Alberta. Which may indicate to you that we have shared the same masters....(After a fashion?)
Did you purchase your rig in the fatherland?? I'm trying to have a good look at some EMs in the south, it's not easy.
Will contact you again...Safe journies, Foxhound.


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Hi Foxhound

Apologies for not replying sooner, I don't get to access the site everyday now.
Try Elite motorhomes Thorpe Road, Middleton Cheney, Banbury, OX17 2QY - Tel: 44+ (0) 1295711157. They do have some exceptional deals on nearly new Euras.
On the MPG front we tend to cruise around the 60 65 mph mark and return 21 - 23 mpg. Not sure about the owners club detail, if you're going to the show at Shepton there are likely to be some members there.

If I can be any more assistance I'll give you my e-mail.

John.


----------



## 98037 (Mar 8, 2006)

Hi there we havw just bought a 2004 eura mobil 810 from hymer uk on the blackpool road and they have 1 more left and just up the road from them is barrons and they have one in as well.


----------



## 89235 (May 17, 2005)

Hi Foxhound

Yes, we bought from Germany - used Bundesvan to import for us. Although the van was new, it was bankrupt stock and had to be paid for in CASH - yes that's right a carrier bag full of Euros had to handed over! All above board though and chuffed to bits with the vanYou are obviously already converted, but with the build quality so good I don't think we would ever buy an English van again.

Good luck with the search

R & A


----------



## ciderdaze (Mar 28, 2006)

I have had my Euromobil for 3 years now , 26000 miles still like new best van we have had tried yanks etc this is the best or maybe a concorde might make me change my mind


----------

